# Dash Cam



## MyPremier (Mar 18, 2018)

I've been looking into buying a dash cam for my 2016 Cruze Premier. The dash cams that have good reviews are expensive and big (ie: noticeable). My car has a rear view camera that works just fine when I shift into reverse, but I think it also has a front camera that keeps me from switching lanes when I turn on the "Lane Assist" button. Doe's anyone know if there is an actual camera mounted behind my rearview mirror? And if there is, is there some way to capture the video? I'm not an electrical engineer, but it I wonder if there's some way to tap into the output from these cameras and capture it on some sort of DVR/NVR or PC or anything. The 2016 Premier has a 120volt outlet/inverter on the rear of the console that comes in quite handy when electricity is not available. You can use the outlet to run power tools while on a job site, or plug in a High Powered Wireless router to find free hot spots. Seems Chevy is installing a lot of cool cameras in their products these days, and developing a way to tap into them would make someone comfortably wealthy. I could be wrong, so thanks for reading my diatribe.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

It looks like just sensors. You can purchase cheap front mount cameras and add it yourself.

2018 CHEVROLET CRUZE SAFETY RESEARCH GUIDE


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There is a camera, but no idea if it can be tapped into. I doubt it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> There is a camera, but no idea if it can be tapped into. I doubt it.


Looking at the dealerships "infomercial" it looked like the camera is just in the back. Where is it located?

There is almost always a way to split the signal.


----------



## MyPremier (Mar 18, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Looking at the dealerships "infomercial" it looked like the camera is just in the back. Where is it located?
> 
> There is almost always a way to split the signal.


The camera must be located in the housing above the interior rear view mirror. It must be an optical camera because when the "Lane Keep Assist" is turned on on a highway that has seam-sealer filling the cracks that run parallel to the painted lines, the lane assist will follow the cracks instead of the painted lines. It only happens in the early morning or sunset hours when the cracks in the road outshine the painted lines. I agree that there must be a way to split the signal. I'm not going to play with it until my warranty expires and my car is paid off, but I'll bet there's a way to capture the video. I'm embarrassed to say that the reason I brought this up is I was watching a Youtube video showing how bad drivers can sometimes be, and the dash cam video was captured by a Tesla's HUGE TELEVISION SIZED screen. What a waste of electricity.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, it's in the mirror housing. There are a couple lines in front of it that it uses to judge distance. 

I don't know whether it is a banana composite plug like some aftermarket rearview camera systems, but I'd doubt it. You might be able to just tap into the wires though. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The camera is integrated into the forward vision camera module. The camera doesn't send out a a video signal,the module uses the camera signal and sends out serial data messages to the rest of car to provide the desired driver warnings additionally GM has notoriously poor camera definition/quality, and splitting the signal would likely result in seriously poor quality video if it were possible.

If you look around there are lots of cameras in many different sizes. I would leave that cam alone and get a dedicated dash cam.


----------

